
SMD Soldering – Small Packages - genericone
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q6YNmBKjiU
======
genericone
This showed up in my youtube auto-feed today, and I thought it was interesting
enough to submit to the rest of HN readers in case people have never
experienced "small" feature soldering. I knew SMD soldering was difficult,
what I didn't realize was how absolutely miniscule some of these things are...
Thought people might appreciate it. Skip to about 3/4 into the video if you
want just to see the mindbogglingly small stuff.

